

Spotlight search in Yosemite exposes private user details to spammers - suprgeek
http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/01/spotlight-search-in-yosemite-exposes-private-user-details-to-spammers/

======
go_ghoti
Yet another reason not to "upgrade" to Yosemite.

